# KC Festival



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye got a 6th, 5th, 10th & 8th place.

This was the view from the caravan, Kelmarsh Hall.









The dogs in the garden


































































































































































in the caravan


















Skye and Star playing!








































































And Skye's 'I told you it wasn't a good idea to have puppies' face









Star's next victim, her sister, Toots




































Miss Toots









Skye with her daughters


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

So very adorable!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Great piccies! 

Congrats on your placings!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Great pics and well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

I always love seeing your dogs :001_wub: I hope I can have a BC one day.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done you!

Your dogs are so pretty, how fluffy is Skye's back end! It's never ending


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Fab pics, and well done! What lines are they?


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Well done! 

Lovely pictures! :001_tt1:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks all.



WarFlyball said:


> Fab pics, and well done! What lines are they?


Bertie is from all Detania lines, but not bred by Angela Gillespie.

Teagan was bred by Roy Goutte, ISDS sheep trailling lines.

Skye's mum is a Touchango and her dad is Jane Bray's Cruise.

Star (and Toots) is out of Skye, by Corrhiedhu Breac.


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

They are all gorgeous!


----------

